# What kind of contemporary music is this (Per Martensson, Quartet) ?



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow. I love this piece. Very accessible, full of beautiful things. I like this kind of contemporary music. What do you think of this ?
Is it possible to put an etiquette, a particular style on this piece ?

Makes me think of a kind spectral music, in a way.


----------



## mensch (Mar 5, 2012)

I would try Henri Dutilleux and Olivier Messiaen (his early and late works). Also George Crumb in some of his pieces, Vox Balaenae (particularly the Sea-Nocturne). They all use a very modern idiom, but there are splashes of "conventional" melody interspersed. I always think it heightens the beauty of the piece, e.g. heavy dissonances alternated by little touches of tonality, which is one of the reasons I generally like Berg over Schoenberg.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Whatever style it is, it's freakin awesome.


----------

